# temperature gauge go up when I turn right or stop?



## cagervaise (Jun 10, 2011)

2005 Nissan Sentra - 146K miles. Recently I had the water pump replaced. The last few days I have noticed the temperature gauge go up when I turn right or stop, it does not happen every time though, other than that it is fine. I turn on the heat when it goes up and occasionally heat comes out, other times cool air comes out. I have noticed that once I am done driving the reservoir tank is completely full and has some overflow. I touched the tubing from the engine to the radiator and the top one is extremely hot, the bottom one is warm. I have checked the antifreeze levels and they are full. The antifreeze in the reservoir tank is dirty, not dark but looking like there is grim floating around in it. Any thoughts would be great. Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds to me like the cooling system has a big ol' air bubble in it and/or isn't full in the first place.


----------



## cagervaise (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for that, I did not even think of it and I posted this in a few places and everyone thinks it maybe the same thing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

An air pocket shouldn't be in the system unless it was opened, ie for a coolant service or to replace a part. If there is air in the system and the system hasn't been opened, you may have a failed head gasket, something that is not uncommon with the 1.8L's, if that's what you have.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> An air pocket shouldn't be in the system unless it was opened, ie for a coolant service or to replace a part. If there is air in the system and the system hasn't been opened, you may have a failed head gasket, something that is not uncommon with the 1.8L's, if that's what you have.


Says he swapped out the water pump...


----------



## arielvtpma (Feb 14, 2006)

maybe it is:
Thermostat
Dirt in radiator
head gasket worn


----------

